# Darkly and Painter's babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are one week old today.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice! You can see the colors starting in. Are those tris?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes. Apparently both parents carry blue. And satin.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Sweet! I can't wait to see updates when the fur is in better. You have very nice mice. I can only hope to have fairly nice mice one day


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

They are beautiful. I would love to be able to breed tri's.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks to both of you.

I've spent the last three and a half years learning how the tri/splashed genes work; now I get to apply what I've learned instead of just flailing about with my pairings.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They a FAT! Very very cute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Willow

Fat is good at this age, no? Two of them will have nice, pretty, round smooth ears


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh yes fat is good at that age! Means mumma is doing her job well!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Momma is hoovering up all that good kibble and egg yolk and formula along with the regular mix of grain and seeds, and treats.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

New pic at about 10 days old.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, they're gray! So cute, I wanna snatch em up and make them a super cage.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

One of them is satin; very, very pretty. Diluted blues, I think.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

You're so lucky  I have only seen a tri once. I was a goof and did not buy it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They're not commonly seen at pet stores, that's for sure, though many of the Midwest breeders may have them by now.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a couple of new pix; I really love the silvery blue satin baby.named Sonata.


Sonata, 17 days


Sonata


The whole family, Painter on the left, Darkly half in the frame, on the right.


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Pretty! What are your lines? Show, pet, mixture? Just curious, you have some beautiful mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! My lines are not pedigreed at all. I have had a few show meeces mixed in, but most of them come from pet stores and feeder bins.

I got a few from the Robbinses (sp) about 12 years ago, and the tri/splashed had about 20% show genes. I breed to my own taste which does not run to huge ears which, in my opinion look ridiculous in a fair number of cases. I like nice head shapes and clean ears, strong tails, racy bodies, prominent eyes. Mostly, though I breed for good health and longevity, as well as for disposition.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They don't look blue anymore, too browny. Hmm... do you have chocolate in these lines too? They could be lilac.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The darker two are ticked with hints of agouti like their mum, Darkly. Sonata is an odd shade of silver with a hint of gold; I honestly don't know what to call it! she does look more golden in the pix than she does in person. She has ruby eyes. Since I don't breed to show standard colors, there are odd shades, especially in the tri and splashed litters, that are virtually unnameable in any simple manner.


----------

